# Breakaway 1509 as a Pendulum Caster



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

Hi Guys:

I am interested in distance casting and would like to know if my heaver rod will suffice as a "learning rod" for pendulum and OTG casting.

I have been pendulum casting - most only my own - for about of year. Most of it has been done on a Seeker 12.5 foot British-style Surf Rod which has a graphite butt and a long fiberglass tip. So far with the Seeker, my best cast was roughly around 185-190 yards (215 paces). 

The Breakaway 1509 is my heaver rod which I use for fishing on the OBX. I have tried pendulum casting with the Breakaway 1509 but have trouble getting much distance with it because it is so stiff. I find it ironic that I can't seem to load it with a pendulum cast when I have no problem loading it with a Hatteras Cast. (I realize there must be a problem with my techique  )

My questions are as follows: 

1) Is the 1509 a good rod to learn pendulum casting on? and 

2) How far will it throw a 5 1/4 oz weight (without a tournament butt) in the hands of someone who is good?

I realize that a fishing rod like the 1509 is not going to be capable of the same distances as a zippy or other more competition-like rod, but I am not willing to make that type of financial committment when any problem with my casting distance is more likely due to my poor technique.

BTW - I live the Washington, DC area and hope to start practicing with you guys sometime in February. 

Any advice is greatfully approciated, thanks.

Tom (aka Duckwump, Furball etc,)


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Hey Tom. I have owned the 2/1 breakaway and have tourney casted with it. I didn't really like the rod but a good buddy of mine has two (with T butt) and still likes them. I have seen Tony cast 700+ with the T butt and 650+ with the standard butt so the rod is capable of impressive distance.

Hope this helps.

Tommy


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

i have a 1509 and i can hit 650 with it on the field and 500 on the beach.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi "Furball",
At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

hi furball, i also have a 1509 and also a T-butt for distance casting, and use the standard butt for fishing. i met nick from breakaway at the worlds and he advised me to stick with the 1509 until i became proficient with it before spending the big bucks. actually i really like it but then again i'm still learning myself.


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

by the way i got my T-butt from ryan at hatteras jacks, i think it was $175.


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

Thanks guys for the information. I figured that it was my technique that was at fault and not the rod. Longcaster, thank you for the welcome to the distance forum. 

Tom


----------

